# Best disposable gloves for Polyurethane?



## snowdog (Jul 1, 2007)

The gloves I have dessolve when applying poly. I remember reading somewhere that the answer is :

Nitrile Gloves

Is that what I should be using? I saw them somewhere for $10/100


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Harbor Freight has 'em. I use 'em all the time. Way less expensive than what you saw.
Bill


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

+1 on what Bill Said. HF's nitrile gloves come in different weights and sizes.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

I use the HF Nitrile gloves for wiping finshes. I typically get the powder blue ones because those are what are usually in store at my local HF… They presently are $6.99 / 100 but I have seen them, and typically buy them at $3.99 / 100.. I won't use them for any sort of solvent work, but for finishes they are fine…


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

I have always used latex exam gloves. I always buy ULINE model S-9642X. I havent had any problems with them. I like that they come in X large so they fit well. I dont remember just how much they cost, but it wasnt a lot. ULINE has quite a catalog of safety products and other items and they are very fast with shipping.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Latex will not stop chemicals from penetration to your skin. Nitrate will.


----------



## FirehouseWoodworking (Jun 9, 2009)

Nitrile gloves are used by many HazMat teams under their outer gloves as an additional level of safety should the outer gloves fail. Nitrile has a higher level of permeability protection than does latex and give good protection against most liquid agents, woodworking finishes included. Additionally, Nitrile gloves solves the issue of latex allergies.

Cheers.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

I use nitrile gloves, Costco also has them but don't remember the cost (bought a pack a WHILE ago that looks like will last a lifetime)


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

It is not true that latex goves will not stop chemicals. They will. However I agree that they are not as durable as nitrile but latex gives you more dexterity. Nitrile is synthetic latex. Latex is actually natural rubber. 
I agree with Dave that some folks are allergic to latex or the corn starch if they are powdered and so nitrile would be best.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Wayne if I use latex I have found that some solvents break them down faster and they deteriorate.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Superdave721…that sounds kind of strange. I am not a scientist..LOL…but when I bought my latex gloves, I always had problems with them fitting…guess my hands are large, so I called around looking for good and large ones. I also asked my neighbor who is a big guy and a surgeon and once was a paramedic and worked for the fire dept. He didnt seem to think there would be any problems with chemicals. He is also a woodworker. He said that latex is all he ever has used. I also checked the internet and no word about chemical issues there either so thats why I bought the ones I have. I use mine for paint strippers, stains and dyes, cleaning, etc and never have had a problem. As I said before though, you have to watch out for tears. Wonder if there are gloves out there sold as latex, but they arent totally latex ??!! The ones I have are listed as exam and surgical gloves. They are the ones my neighbor told me to get.


----------



## Sarit (Oct 21, 2009)

When I tried using latex w/ mineral spirits, the spirits would degrade the latex over time and the I'd rip a hole in them. Nitrile doesn't have that problem. This is more of a problem when I am cleaning a metal part, then stop for the day, and then next day the latex gloves tear easily. If you're only using them once and tossing them, then its probably not going to make a difference. If you're a cheapo like me and try to keep using them until they rip, then nitrile tends to last longer.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Thatsa good point Sarit. I am sure the Nitrile hold up much better. I tend to keep changing gloves while I am working. I might go through several pairs just staining something. As soon as they get real dirty or worn I grab a new pair. I have stuck to the latex because I like the dexterity of them….I can feel what I am doing.


----------



## FirehouseWoodworking (Jun 9, 2009)

Gents, if I may weigh in here . . .

Is the issue with the chemicals (finishes) breaking down the latex or might it perhaps be the age?

As some have pointed out, a box of gloves will often last a long time. As a volunteer firefighter/EMT, I often responded directly to medical calls and hence would keep a handful of latex gloves in the door pocket of my truck. I quickly found out that - and especially so in a hot Kansas summer - the gloves deteriorated form the heat of a locked vehicle.

I had never thought of that previously. We were always going through boxes of gloves at the fire station, but not so fast was I going through my door pocket supply. And the heat made it worse.

So the question may need to be asked: "Just how old are the gloves" rather than their material. Just a thought for your consideration . . .

Cheers!

As soon as you put these gloves on they would snap and blow out a finger or a wrist cuff. These were not knock-off or cheapo gloves. These were the good ones. Needless to say, I kept fewer gloves in the door and replaced them more often to solve the problem.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Well Wayne there is our answer. Age and heat breaks down the latex. I wonder if it affects the nitrate? I didn't intend to offend anyone. Sorry if I did.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks Dave…good discussion.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

No, thank you Wayne. I enjoy a good debate.


----------



## pons (Jan 24, 2012)

The nitrile gloves will break down over time like anything else. They do last a little longer than latex. They are also more puncture resistant than latex, but they won't stop a good sharp chisel or plane iron.


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

Latex gloves actualy have pores in them that some chemicals can seep through. I worked one summer in a composite factory and learned that, we wore butyl rubber gloves with a set of latex under them just incase the good gloves tore. The butyl rubber gloves could withstand anything, we actually even washed off in acetone when done and the gloves just smiled and kept coming back for more.


----------



## snowdog (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks for the great info. Nitrile Gloves at Harbor freight it is


----------

